# Wheels for sale?



## Rvalencia (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I'm a new member of Bimmerfest. Anyone selling 19" wheels that would fit my 2001 740i Sport? It has a 5 x 120 bolt pattern. If you have any suggestions please let me know.

Thanks a bunch,


Rvalencia


----------

